# [LPF] The Kidnappers' Trail



## toasterferret (Jul 3, 2012)

DM: Toasterferret
Judge:
Start date: 7/2/12

Players:

Ioseph 
Starting XP: 1,574 
Ending XP: 1,574 + (84*11) + 161 = 2659
Gold Gained: 240 + (84*11) = 1164 gp
Jec
Starting XP: 0
Ending XP: (84*7) +161 = 588
Gold Gained: (84*6) + 240 = 744 gp
Thiera 
Starting XP: 2,509
Ending XP: 2509 + (84*11) +161 = 3594 
Gold Gained: 240 + (84*11) = 1164 gp
Thuvian
Starting XP: 2,767
Ending XP: 2,767 + (84*11) + 161 = 3852
Gold Gained: 240 + (84*11) = 1164 gp
Bipper
Starting XP: 0
Ending XP: (84*7) +161 = 588
Gold Gained: (84*6) + 240 = 744 gp
[sblock=Loot Table]Masterwork Longsword, Dagger x4, Masterwork Studded Leather Armor, Masterwork Light Wooden Shield, Short Sword x3, Leather Armor x3, Buckler x2, 4 CLW potions, Oil of Magic Weapon, 229 gp  (240gp value each)[/sblock]

[sblock=Encounters]The Asset: 805xp (161 each)[/sblock]

[sblock=Rules]*Everyone is going to roll their own initiative, with opponents using a group initiative.  This will really only matter for the first round/surprise round of combat, after that you guys can post actions in whichever order you like during the group's turn. I prefer everyone to use the in house dice-roller, but invisible castle is fine too, as long as your rolls are linked to an account.

*I would like to keep the pace at around 24-36 hours between posts if we can.  If you think you will be away from your computer for more than 48 hours please just give me a heads up about it.

*Leveling up is permissible between encounters

*Everyone should have a mini stat block made up and posted along with any of their posts during combat rounds. [/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 3, 2012)

Anna beckons you all to the back room, to distance you all from any prying eyes.

Placing the note on the table she says "As I said in the common room, this note is in code." she looks at each of you in turn before continuing: "I personally don't have the resources or the knowledge to decipher it, but I can tell it is definitely native to Irthos.  Regrettably I am unable to pursue this lead myself, as I am most likely under watch since my escape."
Sitting down on the bench she demurely asks,

"Would you be willing to follow this trail for me?  I would consider it a great personal favor, and If I am right about who is behind this, they are likely very well funded."

She looks around the room at those gathered, waiting for their response.

[sblock=OOC] Just a check in, I'll continue once we have everyone here.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 3, 2012)

*Ioseph (human cleric 2)*

The older bald human stands near the door leaning on his massive hammer. "Helping in noble causes is one of the reasons I left the cloister. And nothing could be more noble than helping to save another."

He moves to the table to look at the missive. "If the condition you were in when you arrived is any indication these 'kidnappers' mean to see you dead for some reason, and I will help to find out why."

His brow furrows as he reads the note once more. "I am truly sorry but I cannot decipher this script."

[sblock=Stats]
Ioseph

* HP:*23 
*AC:*18 *AC Touch:*13* AC Flatfooted:*15
* INIT:* +03
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:*  16
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex*: +04 *Will:* +06 
* Speed:*  20'
*
Lg. Warhammer:* 
Attack: +01 = [BAB (01) + STR (02) + Wrong Size (-2) + Misc (00)]
Damage: 2d6+3(B), Crit: 20/x3, Special: Size-Large
*
Channel Energy:* 5/5 (1d6 healing or 1d6 damage to undead DC 11)
*Strength Surge*_(Sp)_: 5/5 (+1 to melee attacks, CMB, CMD, STR skills, and STR checks)
*Deflection Aura* _(Su)_: 1/1 (20' aura; +2AC and CMD for 2 rounds)
*Spells:*
*Orisons:* guidance, stabilize, light, mending         
*Level 1:* shield of faith, magic weapon, bless, d-shield[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Thuvian Darklight, wizard 2*

Thuvian takes a closer look at the note. "interesting. This definitely bears investigation. You say it comes from Irthos. Do you know where about in Irthos we should start looking?"


----------



## ZenSwift (Jul 3, 2012)

*Jec LeBlanc (lvl 1)*









*OOC:*


Checking in







Ive done my fair bit of traveling but I have not heard of this Irthos.


----------



## mazzoli (Jul 4, 2012)

Thiera furrows her brow at Anna's words, "I swore that I would not return to Irthos the last time I left, but this sounds serious and it has been so long since I saw my home..." She trails off wistfully at this last before shaking her head and regaining her businesslike composure. She takes a look at the note, "I don't believe I can work this one out. It doesn't appear to be a mathematical cipher and all of my skills lie in that area. Word replacement codes and the like have always baffled me."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 4, 2012)

As the others talk, Thuvian will attempt to decipher the note.


----------



## dammitbiscuit (Jul 4, 2012)

Bipper only has to glance at the paper to see it's the sort of study he was *supposed *to have been paying attention to in college, but didn't.

Afraid code riddles aren't my forte, so I hope your wizard friend has this under control, he said,watching the way Thuvian's eyes scrutinized the page. When correcting these kidnappers inevitably grows confrontational, I intend to stick around until things are made right. People like that should fear good people, instead of the other way around.


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 5, 2012)

*Anna Belacqua*

A look of relief crosses Anna's face at your responses.  Quickly composing herself she says

"I thank you much for your willingness to help, it means the world to me." at mention of Irthos she continues,

"Traveling shouldn't be necessary, at least not at this stage of the game.  The place the kidnappers took me was within the coty limits of Venza, and tracking them down should be our first goal.  Now, I cannot read that note, but i have an idea of where we might find someone who can..."

[sblock=Thuvian]The compositional structure of the note suggests that it is written in Common, but the cipher is beyond your ability to penetrate[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Jul 6, 2012)

Thiera visibly relaxes when she hears that she won't need to return to Irthos for the time being. "Who do you have in mind? I am eager to begin setting things aright."


----------



## dammitbiscuit (Jul 6, 2012)

*Bipper Hammergleam, half-orc alchemist 1*

Bipper nods. "A name, a location, or both, and we  can begin chasing this trail. Unless there are other things that need  discussing first, of course."

[sblock=Stats]*Best skills:* Intimidate/Arcana +8, Diplomacy/UMD +6, Disable Device/Sleight of Hand +5
*
Looks like this*, but a little more smiley with more savvy eyes:





http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Ioseph_Vors_(HolyMan)*HP:*9 
*AC:*15 *AC Touch:*12* AC Flatfooted:*13
* INIT:* +02
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:*  14
*Fort:* +03 *Reflex*: +04 *Will:* -02 
* Speed:* 30'
*
Bombs*: Attack: +02, Damage: 1d6+4 (fire), Crit: 20/x2, Range: 20'
           Special: Splash dmg = 5 pts fire dmg

*Greataxe*: Attack: +02, Damage: 1d12+3(S), Crit: 20/x3

*Javelins*: Attack: +02, Damage: 1d6+2 (P), Crit: 20/x2, Range: 30'

*Extracts:* Enlarge Person, Shield, Disguise Self, Cure Light Wounds, Bomber's Eye, Expeditious Retreat[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 6, 2012)

Anna said:
			
		

> Now, I cannot read that note, but i have an idea of where we might find someone who can..."




"And you can't go there for fear of being attacked once more," Ioseph finishes for her. "Please tell u..."




			
				Thiera said:
			
		

> "Who do you have in mind? I am eager to begin setting things aright."







			
				Bipper said:
			
		

> "A name, a location, or both, and we  can begin  chasing this trail. Unless there are other things that need  discussing  first, of course."




The priest shakes his head and hides a small smile. "It seems we are all eager to help."

[sblock=Stats]
Ioseph

* HP:*23 
*AC:*18 *AC Touch:*13* AC Flatfooted:*15
* INIT:* +03
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:*  16
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex*: +04 *Will:* +06 
* Speed:*  20'
*
Lg. Warhammer:* 
Attack: +01 = [BAB (01) + STR (02) + Wrong Size (-2) + Misc (00)]
Damage: 2d6+3(B), Crit: 20/x3, Special: Size-Large
*
Channel Energy:* 5/5 (1d6 healing or 1d6 damage to undead DC 11)
*Strength Surge*_(Sp)_: 5/5 (+1 to melee attacks, CMB, CMD, STR skills, and STR checks)
*Deflection Aura* _(Su)_: 1/1 (20' aura; +2AC and CMD for 2 rounds)
*Spells:*
*Orisons:* guidance, stabilize, light, mending         
*Level 1:* shield of faith, magic weapon, bless, d-shield[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thuvian nods as he listens to the others. "I fear that this code is beyond my meager studiies in that specific aspect of linguistics, though the base does seem to be in common. If your life is in danger, then we should make haste as this expert of yours may be as well."


----------



## ZenSwift (Jul 6, 2012)

*Jec LeBlanc (lvl 1)*

As I have no ability to decipher codes. I suggest we hurry to this expert of Miss Anna's. However I also suggest we all be ready for a fight or ready to run if need be.


----------



## mazzoli (Jul 6, 2012)

With a definite object to concentrate on, Thiera's social awkwardness falls away and her actions and words take on a sheen of fierce focus, "If you don't mind, I would like to gather my equipment from my apartment before we get drawn any further into this intrigue, as I have a feeling that somewhere along the way it will turn violent. Might I suggest reconvening in a short while to allow us time for preparation?"


----------



## dammitbiscuit (Jul 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


Are we supposed to assume we've all exchanged names or overheard  each other doing so in the tavern? I know that I formally said hello to  some of these guys, but not ALL of these guys. It's hard to remember  whose names I should know and whose names I'm supposed to be unfamiliar  with, so I've been calling people "elf" or "wizard" just in case.








ZenSwift said:


> As  I have no ability to decipher codes. I suggest we hurry to this expert  of Miss Anna's. However I also suggest we all be ready for a fight or  ready to run if need be.



"Oh, indeed, elf pal!" chuckles Bipper as he encompasses his pocketfuls of questionable substances and greataxe with a sweeping gesture. "_Always_ ready!"



> Might I suggest reconvening in a short while to allow us time for preparation?"



"Being that there are unsavory elements lurking nearby, may I offer to escort you there until you're 'armed for wolf'?" *
[sblock=Armed for wolf]A gnomish expression similar to the expression "loaded for bear" or "dressed for bear"[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 7, 2012)

*Anna Belacqua*

Anna smiles at the group and says with heartfelt sincerity

"Thank you all so very much.  This means everything to me.  I think the best place to start -- after you gather your things of course -- would be Davian Penrose at the Embassy Irthos keeps here in the city.  I believe it is located right here in The Gulls."  she sips her wine and continues

"Davian is officially the one in charge of setting up diplomatic appointments; unofficially, he is a known handler for The Owls.  If anyone is familiar with a cypher like that, it is he." 









*OOC:*


If the group has anything further to ask, go ahead and do it now.  If not, go ahead and do any shopping you need to do before continuing.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


Thuvian is good to go.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2012)

*Ioseph (human cleric 2)*

"I need to make a trip to The Mystic Pearl, but I can meet everyone outside the embassy, in say an hour. Would that be all right?" Ioseph asks the group as others make ready to go.

[sblock=OOC] need to spend this 1,000gp burning a whole in my pocket. [/sblock]


----------



## ZenSwift (Jul 10, 2012)

*Jec LeBlanc (lvl 1)*

That sounds good Ioseph. I will see you there. In the mean time Miss Anna I would not venture from the Inn till we resolve this. Grog looks like he can handle himself if need be.


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


You guys about ready to continue?


----------



## mazzoli (Jul 10, 2012)

Thiera rejoins the group with gear in tow, ready to begin the investigation.[sblock=OOC]Yeah. Sorry about the delay.[/sblock]


----------



## dammitbiscuit (Jul 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


ready to continue


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'm good. Had a bit of a delay getting settled into a new job, finally.


----------



## ZenSwift (Jul 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


Ready and Willing


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


And ready here.


----------



## mazzoli (Jul 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


And my axe!


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 10, 2012)

The embassy building is found not far from the Inn, a lavishly decorated stone building, flying the flag of Irthos as well as the coat of arms of several of Irthos' prominent agencies.  People mill about the outside of the building, and it is readily apparent that this is the busiest of the embassies located on Diplomat's Row.

Upon entering the intricately carved oaken double doors, you are greeted with a large waiting room, with a desk at the far side.  A silver haired man, looking in his mid thirties, sits at the desk.  He is hunched over stacks of papers and ledgers, scribbling furiously with his quill pen.  Upon hearing the doors shut behind you he looks briefly up from his work, and calls out: "Welcome.  Do you all have an appointment?", before turning his eyes downward once more, and scribbling several more lines.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 11, 2012)

Ioseph hangs back near the door allowing one of the others to speak first. His hammer hangs from his back with the haft a good eight inches over his shoulder, but he tries to appear as friendly as possible.









*OOC:*


 Whose our face? Ioseph is Diplomacy +0







[sblock=Stats]
Ioseph

* HP:*23 
*AC:*18 *AC Touch:*13* AC Flatfooted:*15
* INIT:* +03
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:*  16
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex*: +04 *Will:* +06 
* Speed:*  20'
*
Lg. Warhammer:* 
Attack: +01 = [BAB (01) + STR (02) + Wrong Size (-2) + Misc (00)]
Damage: 2d6+3(B), Crit: 20/x3, Special: Size-Large
*
Channel Energy:* 5/5 (1d6 healing or 1d6 damage to undead DC 11)
*Strength Surge*_(Sp)_: 5/5 (+1 to melee attacks, CMB, CMD, STR skills, and STR checks)
*Deflection Aura* _(Su)_: 1/1 (20' aura; +2AC and CMD for 2 rounds)
*Pearl of Power(lvl 1):* unused
*Spells:*
*Orisons:* guidance, stabilize, light, mending         
*Level 1:* shield of faith, magic weapon, bless, d-shield[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


Not Thuvian. He's at -1.


----------



## dammitbiscuit (Jul 11, 2012)

_"Would this reception clerk know anything about the Owls, or is he likely to be in the dark?"_ whispers Bipper.

He steps forward with a magnanimous, gracious smile. "I'm afraid we don't have one, this time. It's a matter of some urgency which Davian would be _personally _interested in. Perhaps we can speak with him in between appointments? I assure you we'll be quite brief," he said with what he hoped was the right amount of blather and nicety for an Embassy. He hated officious business... and decided to stand large and strong to add some weight to his request.

[sblock=Stats]*Best skills:* Intimidate/Arcana +8, Diplomacy/UMD +6, Disable Device/Sleight of Hand +5
*
Looks like this*, but a little more smiley with more savvy eyes:





*HP:*9 
*AC:*15 *AC Touch:*12* AC Flatfooted:*13
* INIT:* +02
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:*  14
*Fort:* +03 *Reflex*: +04 *Will:* -02 
* Speed:* 30'
*
Bombs*: Attack: +02, Damage: 1d6+4 (fire), Crit: 20/x2, Range: 20'
           Special: Splash dmg = 5 pts fire dmg

*Greataxe*: Attack: +02, Damage: 1d12+3(S), Crit: 20/x3

*Javelins*: Attack: +02, Damage: 1d6+2 (P), Crit: 20/x2, Range: 30'

*Extracts:* Enlarge Person, Shield, Disguise Self, Cure Light Wounds, Bomber's Eye, Expeditious Retreat[/sblock]

[D20+6]Diplomacy, with a hint of Intimidate behind it.[/D]


----------



## ZenSwift (Jul 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


Jec has no diplo







Jec knowing that doesnt have a charming personality choosing to hang in the back. Keeping a keen eye for any possible threat.


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


I rolled for you biscuit, since the formatting was off on that last one.  Standby for edit


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Ioseph (human cleric 2)*









*OOC:*


Like to try an aid another before that.







Seeing the administrators nonchalant attitude Ioseph steps up beside the half-orc. "Or if one of his appointments cancels we would really appreciate it if we could have their spot."









*OOC:*


Or not


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'll count the one I rolled for you HM, since the roll was on the thread first and we were tripping all over each other's edits.  








The receptionist looks up at the group, cocking a bushy grey eyebrow.  He sets down his quill, flips through several pages in a small leather-bound book on his desk, and says "A matter of Davian's is it?  Who might I tell him is inquiring?"  He looks back and forth between Bipper and Ioseph, waiting for a response.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Ioseph (human cleric 2)*

Not wishing to be overly rude (and thus not being allowed in) Ioseph opts out for the truthful approach. 

"We are here on behalf of a companion of his," the cleric says looking at the others. "She wishes for amenity. So I will leave it up to Davian to decide if her name needs to be recorded or not."









*OOC:*


Thanks


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thuvian, slightly uncomfortable in such a busy lobby, waits quietly for the others to arrange a meeting, his eyes darting everywhere as he waits.


----------



## dammitbiscuit (Jul 13, 2012)

Bipper nods in agreement with Ioseph and clasps his hands behind his back in a manner that shows expectant but patient waiting - both as a show of solidarity and also to provide distracting movement that draws attention away from his more nervous-looking or suspicious allies.


----------



## mazzoli (Jul 13, 2012)

Thiera initially stands at the back impassively, apparently having decided to allow her more social companions handle this. She is suddenly struck with an idea and steps forward.

"Would my status as a citizen of Irthos help to allow or expedite our audience? This is a matter of some urgency."


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 13, 2012)

"Is that so?" The man says.  He stands from his chair and starts walking toward a door on the lefthand side of the room.  "Right this way then."

He leads you to a small room with several chairs.  "Wait here.  Damian will be in shortly.  Who did you say this companion of his was?"  The man waits by the door, hesitating long enough to hear your answer.

[sblock=Thuvian]Many people mill about the room, but no guards are in sight.  Everything seems as one would expect it to be in an embassy building. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 16, 2012)

*Ioseph (human cleric 2)*

OCC: Not sure who we can trust yet.

"We thank you for letting us in, but I'm afraid we can't tell anyone but Damian that. I'm sure you understand." Ioseph says trying to be as pleasant as he can with the large hammer on his back. "Helerion's Honor we are on a mission to help his companion."


[sblock=Stats]
Ioseph

* HP:*23/23
*AC:*18 *AC Touch:*13* AC Flatfooted:*15
* INIT:* +03
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:*  16
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex*: +04 *Will:* +06 
* Speed:*  20'
*
Lg. Warhammer:* 
Attack: +01 = [BAB (01) + STR (02) + Wrong Size (-2) + Misc (00)]
Damage: 2d6+3(B), Crit: 20/x3, Special: Size-Large
*
Channel Energy:* 5/5 (1d6 healing or 1d6 damage to undead DC 11)
*Strength Surge*_(Sp)_: 5/5 (+1 to melee attacks, CMB, CMD, STR skills, and STR checks)
*Deflection Aura* _(Su)_: 1/1 (20' aura; +2AC and CMD for 2 rounds)
*Pearl of Power(lvl 1):* unused
*Spells:*
*Orisons:* guidance, stabilize, light, mending         
*Level 1:* shield of faith, magic weapon, bless, d-shield 		[/sblock]


----------



## dammitbiscuit (Jul 16, 2012)

OOC: Yeah, we shoulda gotten more info out of Anna, or invited her along. No idea what I should avoid saying, or what I _could _reveal for advantage. The only thing we know is "talk to Damien", right? 

Bipper seats himself and smiles toothily, with an air that assumes "we're done here", at the clerk.

...
OOC: _*if *_that doesn't work, and the pest hangs around, then:
...

Bipper gets up and stands tall, slightly violating the little man's personal space. "Thank you. _*That will be all*."_ (intimidate)


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 17, 2012)

After listening to your responses patiently, the man slowly pushes his chair back and stand up, closing the ledger on his desk.

"Very well.  Come with me." he says, turning to walk away.

He leads you all down a short hallway, and through an unmarked door about halfway down.  The room appears to be a conference room of some kind, dominated by a long wooden table in the center, ringed by chairs.  Laying on the table is a map of E'n, marked by pins bearing notations that at a glance look strikingly familiar to the text in the cyphered note.

"Please wait here, while I inform Mr. Penrose of your arrival." the man says, before abruptly turning and walking out the door, closing it behind him.  

Within moments you hear the door open again and the scribe walks back in, flanked by two of the embassy guards.

"Now that we have some privacy, I am interested to hear in what you were sent to speak to me about.  Obviously it can't be anything official or you would know who I am as well as the proper ways to contact me." Damian says, with an amused look on his face.


----------



## dammitbiscuit (Jul 18, 2012)

"AHHHH ha ha ha!" guffaws Bipper. "That's what we get for not doing our legwork!"

He takes a seat.

"We're here on behalf of Anna Pelacqua, who was recently kidnapped by people who seem to be from Irthos... and who possessed this coded missive. She says you're the type who enjoys decoding and keeping track of these sorts of people."

The encoded parchment is produced, and proffered toward Damien.

[sblock=time became a loop!]







> "Is that so?" The man says.  He stands from his chair and starts walking toward a door on the lefthand side of the room.  "Right this way then."





toasterferret said:


> After listening to your responses patiently, the man slowly pushes his chair back and stand up, closing the ledger on his desk.
> 
> "Very well.  Come with me." he says, turning to walk away.



[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 19, 2012)

*Ioseph (human cleric 2)*

Ioseph wondered if maybe they should have gotten a description of the man they were to meet form Anna before coming here. There was so much the group should had looked into but it was to late.

He stood by watching carefully and hoping that their lack of experience didn't get them all killed (or Anna).

OOC: or I could have just posted bump.


----------



## dammitbiscuit (Jul 19, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I figure he's either the right guy, in which case let's get him the missive and get the hell moving forward... or he's lying, in which case Bipper's sense motive is crap, so whatevs, but I'm ready to throw down if we need to - there wasn't a weapons check at the door  [/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 19, 2012)

Damian reaches forward, taking the proffered note.  He walks several steps to the table and pulls out the chair before sitting down and observing the note more closely.

"Hmm.  Very interesting.  This is written in a cypher that I have seen several times before.  The note is describing the time and location of a dead drop.  Are you familiar with the concept?" he asks looking toward the group.


----------



## ZenSwift (Jul 20, 2012)

I cant say that I have ever heard of a "dead drop". could you describ it for us.









*OOC:*


Normally Jec is quiet but this peaked his interest


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 20, 2012)

"Certainly" the man responds, looking at Jec.

"A dead drop is an innocuous location where a parcel or note will be left for a specific individual to find.  The concept is often utilized in intelligence operations when parties wish to communicate without have to be in the same place at the same time, or risk trusting anyone to deliver a message."  Taking another glance at the note over the brim of his glasses Damian's eyebrows furrow slightly.

"It would appear this dead drop is to occur tomorrow night, and is to contain a new set of orders pertaining to one diplomat's daughter, whomever that may be..."

Slyly looking up at the rest of the group, Damian smirks and cocks his head slightly to the left.

"However, I am not in the business of doing things for free.  If you wish to know the location of the drop, I will need you all to complete a task for me.  Understand that normally I would be happy to help in exchange for monetary compensation, but I have recently found myself in a situation in which I am in need of outside assistance, with no connection to this Embassy office."  He raises his eyebrows having made his offer, waiting for a response.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 20, 2012)

"I trust this task of yours is sufficiently doable within a time frame that allows us to deal with our original task properly? As much as side tasks can be quite entertaining, there is a life potentially on the line, and we must not forget that." Thuvian speaks up after watching the whole scene,  shaking his head at the diplomat/spymaster's antics.


----------



## dammitbiscuit (Jul 21, 2012)

*Bipper Hammergleam, horc alchemist*

"That'll depend on who's potentially harmed by our actions. But I'll hear you out." Bipper folded his arms across his chest.

_Sense Motive_ vs whatever Damien says next, not that it's super likely to succeed.

[sblock=Stats]*Best skills:* Intimidate/Arcana +8, Diplomacy/UMD +6, Disable Device/Sleight of Hand +5
*
Looks like this*, but a little more smiley with more savvy eyes:





*HP:*9 
*AC:*15 *AC Touch:*12* AC Flatfooted:*13
* INIT:* +02
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:*  14
*Fort:* +03 *Reflex*: +04 *Will:* -02 
* Speed:* 30'
*
Bombs*: Attack: +02, Damage: 1d6+4 (fire), Crit: 20/x2, Range: 20'
           Special: Splash dmg = 5 pts fire dmg

*Greataxe*: Attack: +02, Damage: 1d12+3(S), Crit: 20/x3

*Javelins*: Attack: +02, Damage: 1d6+2 (P), Crit: 20/x2, Range: 30'

*Extracts:* Enlarge Person, Shield, Disguise Self, Cure Light Wounds, Bomber's Eye, Expeditious Retreat[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2012)

*Ioseph (human cleric 2)*

Furrowing his brow at the idea of being used like some catspaw, the cleric remains silent. He wants to be trusting of this man and believe he could deciphered the script but it was to soon to tell.

"I would make a counter offer." Ioseph says looking grim and determined. "You provide us with the location in a sealed letter. If you are right and this dead drop is tomorrow at midnight then we have some time, but one cannot say if we will complete your task in enough time to make it back here and then there in time. I promise to hold the letter till the task you ask of us is complete or two hours before midnight tomorrow. I know we are in no position to deal but I wish not to run the risk of being late should something... unforeseen happen."

[sblock=Stats]
Ioseph

* HP:*23 
*AC:*18 *AC Touch:*13* AC Flatfooted:*15
* INIT:* +03
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:*  16
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex*: +04 *Will:* +06 
* Speed:*  20'
*
Lg. Warhammer:* 
Attack: +01 = [BAB (01) + STR (02) + Wrong Size (-2) + Misc (00)]
Damage: 2d6+3(B), Crit: 20/x3, Special: Size-Large
*
Channel Energy:* 5/5 (1d6 healing or 1d6 damage to undead DC 11)
*Strength Surge*_(Sp)_: 5/5 (+1 to melee attacks, CMB, CMD, STR skills, and STR checks)
*Deflection Aura* _(Su)_: 1/1 (20' aura; +2AC and CMD for 2 rounds)
*Spells:*
*Orisons:* guidance, stabilize, light, mending         
*Level 1:* shield of faith, magic weapon, bless, d-shield[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 21, 2012)

"Oh rest assured the task can, be completed before tomorrow." Damian says, hand clasped in front of him.

"Word has reached me that an operative in my employ has recently been made and apprehended by the drug smuggling ring he was sent to infiltrate.  I fear very much for his safety and would consider our account settled should you return him to me alive."

Damian sits down in a chair, and pulls out a piece of parchment and a quill, scribbling as he talks.

"You will know him by a ring on his finger bearing the visage of an owl.  As far as my sources tell me the gang is holed up in an abandoned building in the planks." the quill scratches against the parchment for several more seconds as he writes the exact location down.  

[sblock=Bipper] As far as you can tell, he is being genuine.  He may not really care about helping you per say,  but he is eager to capitalize on the opportunity you present. [/sblock]


----------



## dammitbiscuit (Jul 21, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Since replying to Damien doesn't require "the face" to make a social skill roll, I'd like to let someone besides Bipper or Ioseph respond. It feels like half the party disappeared, and Bipper's here to help, not lead.[/sblock]

Unable to detect any subterfuge, malicious intent, or callous disregard for civilians, Bipper visibly relaxes a bit.


----------



## ZenSwift (Jul 22, 2012)

*Jec Leblanc lvl 1*

I dont like going into any potential combat situation with out certain information. 1. I need an estimate on how many smugglers theres going to be. 2. do you have a map of the building so we have some idea of what to look for?









*OOC:*


Not dissapered just dont have the diplo skills you have lol


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 23, 2012)

Damian looks toward Jec, replying "Unfortunately I don't have access to the building plans.  I do however have reason to believe that there are less than a half dozen captors." 

He pauses a moment "Is there anything else?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 24, 2012)

"Do you know if they have any casters amongst them, or they simply a bunch of straight forward thugs?"


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 24, 2012)

"To my knowledge they possess no spellcasters of any note, although their ringleader has a reputation for brutality." Darius responds.


----------



## dammitbiscuit (Jul 24, 2012)

"As long as we know how to identify the guy we want and the guys we don't like, I think we'll be fine, this time." With a chuckle, "A couple of us are new to tasks where you're expected to think for yourselves. I just finished up at university, where thinking for yourself is rather discouraged."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 26, 2012)

*Ioseph (human cleric 2)*

"We should make haste to help this man," Ioseph comments twiddling the holy symbol around his neck with a free hand. "Acting quickly and taking them unaware sounds like the best option."

The cleric reaches out to take the directions from Damian. "Rest assured we will do our best."


----------



## mazzoli (Jul 26, 2012)

Thiera nods in support of Ioseph.

"First pirates, now a ring of smugglers. I'd forgotten what city life could be like. We'll get him back for you."

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the absence. I got sick and busy at the same time.[/sblock]


----------



## ZenSwift (Jul 26, 2012)

We will do our best. I however will not guarrentee that he will come back alive. There are to many unknown variables.

Looking at the group. Let us move quickly to get this taken care of so that we can finish our job with Anna​


----------



## dammitbiscuit (Jul 26, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]This is my first LPF adventure. Do things normally take this long to get underway or did I screw things up? I admit I may have been way overdoing it with the paranoid interactions with Damien.[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 26, 2012)

Damian hands the note to Ioseph before departing the room.  A guard stays to escort you out.









*OOC:*


Na, you're doing fine Bipper.  If people are having fun roleplaying (which can be/is a major part of the game, especially in cloak and dagger type stuff like this) then I am happy.  Now, if anyone wants to go to the Mystic pearl or anything, now is your chance.  If not, we can move right along.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


Thuvian is ready to go.


----------



## ZenSwift (Jul 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


bow check, arrows check, hooded cloak check. Yep im good to go


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


ready also already visited the Mystic Pearl


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 31, 2012)

The directions to the abandoned building are simple enough to follow.  From across the empty street you see what once upon a time must have been a tavern, though the name on the sign in illegible, and the windows are boarded up.  The front door is unboarded, though several bent nails can be seen sticking out of the frame.  Through the spaces between the boards, a faint, flickering light can be seen, most likely from a candle or lantern.  A single window on the left side of the building has had the boards pried off as well, and the window pane raised by several inches.









*OOC:*


Ok, I need positions from you guys as you approach the building.


----------



## ZenSwift (Aug 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


I will be behind the group as I can take some hits but more then a caster


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 2, 2012)

*Ioseph (human cleric 2)*

"We need to get in quick and make sure the prisoner is safe." Ioseph says eying the building. "The bowman and mage should cover the window. They can both attack into the tavern from there. I'll bash down the door the rest of you enter quickly and subdue the thugs."

[sblock=OOC] Ioseph will cast shield before getting near the door and use Strength Surge and guidance to help with the actually breaking roll.[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


If there are no objections or changes to Ioseph's suggestion then that's how I will set you all up on the map.  Anyone not agree?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry about the delay. Old computer went down and while the new one is nice, it's a bit of a pain to reset everything up again.







Thuvian will stand by ready to cast a spell at the first sign of trouble, his crossbow loaded and ready.


----------



## ZenSwift (Aug 2, 2012)

Jec will drop to one knee and draw and nock an arrow. Ready to fire and the first sign of danger.


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry fot the delay guys, I got super busy this last weekend.  Just for clarification, the "Th" token is Thiera.  You guys will get a surprise round, so go ahead and roll initiative and then post your actions.


----------



## dammitbiscuit (Aug 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


Did Ioseph already open the door? If he did, I do the following. If he didn't, I ready an action to do the following when the door is open.





"Surrender, or be blown apart!" cries Bipper with a look of glee as he squishes two gobs of alchemical goop together. Smoke issues from the ball as it whizzes towards the startled thugs.
_(aiming at square C7, and hitting the guy in B7 with the splash damage. if a friendly gets in the area, I'll instead target the other two guys)_

[sblock=Stats]*Best skills:* Intimidate/Arcana +8, Diplomacy/UMD +6, Disable Device/Sleight of Hand +5
*
He looks like this*, but a little more smiley with more savvy eyes:





*HP:*9 
*AC:*15 *AC Touch:*12* AC Flatfooted:*13
* INIT:* +02
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:*  14
*Fort:* +03 *Reflex*: +04 *Will:* -02 
* Speed:* 30'
*
Bombs*: Attack: +02, Damage: 1d6+4 (fire), Crit: 20/x2, Range: 20'
           Special: Splash dmg = 5 pts fire dmg

*Greataxe*: Attack: +02, Damage: 1d12+3(S), Crit: 20/x3

*Javelins*: Attack: +02, Damage: 1d6+2 (P), Crit: 20/x2, Range: 30'

*Extracts:* Enlarge Person, Shield, Disguise Self, Cure Light Wounds, Bomber's Eye, Expeditious Retreat

1 Enlarge Person prepared, 1 extract slot available and not prepared with anything yet[/sblock]








*OOC:*


The die roller is retarded? Clicking Roll! on a favorite roll you've set up does nothing?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2012)

*Ioseph (human cleric 2)*

[sblock=If door is not broken down yet]
Ioseph cast guidance and then uses one of his Strength Surge uses to gain a additional +1 to his check (total +4) to smash down the door.[/sblock]

[sblock=If the door is already down]
Ioseph follows up with his destruction of the door by moving quickly into the room and attacking the first opponent he sees.

*Action: *Charge to E-5 attack thug in E-6
*Effects:* +3 to hit; AC now 20[/sblock]

[sblock=Grid map]
Sorry dammitbiscuit I couldn't tell who you were targeting. Care to use this to give me the location of the guy you meant.







[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Ioseph

* HP:*23 
*AC:*22 *AC Touch:*13* AC Flatfooted:*19
* INIT:* +03
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:*  16
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex*: +04 *Will:* +06 
* Speed:*  20'
*Conditions in Effect:* shield (2 minutes)
*
Lg. Warhammer:* 
Attack: +01 = [BAB (01) + STR (02) + Wrong Size (-2) + Misc (00)]
Damage: 2d6+3(B), Crit: 20/x3, Special: Size-Large
*
Channel Energy:* 5/5 (1d6 healing or 1d6 damage to undead DC 11)
*Strength Surge*_(Sp)_: 4/5 (+1 to melee attacks, CMB, CMD, STR skills, and STR checks)
*Deflection Aura* _(Su)_: 1/1 (20' aura; +2AC and CMD for 2 rounds)
*Spells:*
*Orisons:* guidance, stabilize, light, mending         
*Level 1:* shield of faith, magic weapon, bless, d-shield[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thuvian watches from the window quietly, allowing the members at the door to draw attention to themselves first before acting in an effort to catch the folks inside off guard.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Weekly bump...

Looks like we lost two players  

And maybe a GM, [/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


Still here, just trying to give a few days for everyone to post.  I think it's been more than enough time though, so I'm going to NPC anyone that hasn't posted yet.  Biscuit can you clarify the enemy you are targeting with your bomb on the grid map?   (Thanks for that HM, I knew I forgot something...)














*OOC:*


I rolled Bipper's bomb damage since you forgot to roll it in your post, so just tell me where it's going.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2012)

*Ioseph (human cleric 2)*

OOC: I take it the door is down, so going to roll Ioseph's attack. Hope them being flat-footed helps.

Charging in swiftly the cleric brings his hammer around in a side arm swing.


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 20, 2012)

Ioseph charges in as Bipper's bomb flies overhead, hitting one of the thugs and splashing fiery liquid over the second.

The mace swings, but scrapes against the thug's armor, not doing any harm.  Thiera follows quickly behind, notching an arrow and letting it fly at the thug circling round to Ioseph's back.  The arrow bites deep into the man's chest, missing his shield and puncturing through his studded leather, dropping him to the ground with a startled cry.  

With timed precision, Jec and Thuvian unleash a barrage of magic and wooden shafts, rendering one of the thugs unconscious, and another bleeding from an arrow wound in his leg.

Reacting quickly, the thugs close in on Ioseph, slashing with their blades.  One blade is deflected by his armor, but the other finds a chink, sliding through the plates and drawing blood.









*OOC:*


 Party is up!  That crit and bomb saved you from taking a pretty nasty sneak attack there HM.  Since I don't feel like updating the map: F7 is dead, C4 is knocked out, C5 moved to D5, and Thiera moved to F4.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 21, 2012)

Ioseph is lucky for the spell that deflected most of the thugs attacks and quickly turns to give his companions better targets.

Swinging as he side steps (5'step to F6) he tries to finish off the wounded thug with his hammer. The agile thug is to fast for the slow moving hammer as he quickly gets out of it's way. Ioseph's face takes on a grim determination, as he knows he needs only connect hard once and his opponent will be out of the fight.

[sblock=Stats]
Ioseph

* HP:* 15/23 
*AC:*22 *AC Touch:*13* AC Flatfooted:*19
* INIT:* +03
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:*  16
*Fort:* +06 *Reflex*: +04 *Will:* +06 
* Speed:*  20'
*Conditions in Effect:* shield (2 minutes)
*
Lg. Warhammer:* 
Attack: +01 = [BAB (01) + STR (02) + Wrong Size (-2) + Misc (00)]
Damage: 2d6+3(B), Crit: 20/x3, Special: Size-Large
*
Channel Energy:* 5/5 (1d6 healing or 1d6 damage to undead DC 11)
*Strength Surge*_(Sp)_: 4/5 (+1 to melee attacks, CMB, CMD, STR skills, and STR checks)
*Deflection Aura* _(Su)_: 1/1 (20' aura; +2AC and CMD for 2 rounds)
*Spells:*
*Orisons:* guidance, stabilize, light, mending         
*Level 1:* shield of faith, magic weapon, bless, d-shield[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


Methinks we lost the rest...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2012)

Calling all would be rescuers of the lovely Anna Belacqua . . . 

 [MENTION=6692924]ZenSwift[/MENTION],  [MENTION=6687941]mazzoli[/MENTION],  [MENTION=6667193]sunshadow21[/MENTION],  [MENTION=60419]dammitbiscuit[/MENTION]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'm here. Had a minor job switch last week; the downside to working through a temp agency.







Thuvian watches through the window, and decides to see how gullible these bandits were. Bluffing his casting of Silent Spell to make the casting match the desired effect, he casts what appears to be Web (centered in A-5), taking a brief moment to warn Ioseph he might want to consider stepping back a bit soon.









*OOC:*


DC 16 Will save to disbelieve the effect.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2012)

*Ioseph (human cleric 2)*

[sblock=OOC]
Thinking your right:

Last on the site...

ZenSwift = Aug 10th (18 days)
mazzoli = Aug 14th (14 days)
dammitbiscuit = Aug 19th (9 days)

I think we can take out these cronies while we re-recruit. Want us to NPC the absent PCs for you?[/sblock]

"Get in this fight," Ioseph calls over his shoulder wondering what the #@!$% is going on.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 30, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I could handle running Bipper. Jec and Thiera are both simply attack rolls at this point, not having any spells or over complicated class features yet.[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


Alright, sounds good.  Go ahead and post their actions and we will try to re-recruit after this encounter.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thiera moves to F-5 and attacks the goon in E-6 with her scimitar.

Jec fires another arrow at the guy in D-5.

Bipper will move to F-6 and attack the same target at Thiera, not having a good place to drop a bomb.









*OOC:*


I believe that covers everyone.


----------



## ZenSwift (Aug 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


I appoligize i had an unexpected outing completely paid for by our tax dollars in to the land of sand. Thank you sunshadow for botting me


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 31, 2012)

Jec sinks another arrow into the already injured thug, the wound in his leg streaming rivulets of blood.  Thiera manages to score a shallow cut along the arm of the other thug, even as he nimbly evades the attacks of her companions.  

As the illusory web fills the room, a muffled cry is heard from behind the bar, and the two thugs look at the webbing momentarily before continuing their assault.  Ioseph deflects the blow aimed at him, but Thiera receives a deep gash as she drops her guard momentarily.  










*OOC:*


 party is up!


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2012)

*Ioseph (human cleric 2)*

OOC: Sorry posting SATs or SUNs will be very hard. Can check from my phone - hate posting from it.

Ioseph attempts to side step and get around the thugs not wishing to be surrounded as he stands in the middle of the room. (5' step to F-6)

He brings his hammer around as he moves. But with Thiera so close he checks his swing, not wishing to hit the wrong person.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thuvian continues to maintain the illusion as he moves over to the door; his crossbow is ready and aimed, but that is mostly for maintaining the appearance, not for actual use.


----------



## ZenSwift (Sep 4, 2012)

*Jec LeBlanc (lvl 1)*

Attacking person that seems the most hurt


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


In lieu of losing some members, would you guys mind terribly/is it allowed for us to just fast forward to the end of this fight and try to recruit?







Both swings miss, and the thugs renew their attack, trying to skewer Bipper and Thiera.  Bipper nimbly dodges the blow directed at him, but Thiera sustains another deep gash.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 6, 2012)

OCC: 5 vs 2 I think we can take them.  lol

Finally with both feet planted firmly under him Ioseph raises his warhammer high in both hands. The head of the hammer comes down hard on the head of the thug on front of him.

OOC: 5 vs 1 then?


----------



## ZenSwift (Sep 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


really its up to you toster







nocking another arrow Jec swears under his breath. _how could i miss that shot_. Let loose the arrow he fires at the one that Ioseph isnt engaged with.


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 9, 2012)

Iosephs hammer caves in the skull of the thug, sending his body crumpling to the floor.  Jec's arrow finds it's way to the neck of the other thug, having much the same effect.

Now that the thugs are all taken care of, you can hear the muffled sound of yelling from behind the bar...


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 10, 2012)

*Ioseph (human cleric 2)*

Taking his time the cleric cautiously goes to the far end of the bar and peers over it.

His hammer still in a firm two-handed grip he readies himself for anything.


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 11, 2012)

Peering over the bar you can see a plain looking man in common clothes.  His mouth is gagged and his hands tied behind him.

It's obvious from the bruises and scabs that he has seen better days.

When he sees you his eyes widen and he lets out another muffled scream.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 11, 2012)

*Ioseph (human cleric 2)*

"No need to fear," the cleric says motioning for one of the others to go behind the bar. "We were sent by Davian to help."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thuvian allows the illusion to drop as he grabs some rope and ties up the sleeping man before methodically stripping the thugs of any valuables, leaving the talking to the holy man unless he is really needed. He had learned at a very young age, very few people cared to talk with him when there were other options available. it had bothered him once, but now he simply let them have their wish and focused on other things.


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 12, 2012)

The man visibly calms down at the mention of Damian's name.  Bipper walks behind the bar and pulls the gag out of the captives mouth.

"My thanks..." he says, as Bipper unties his bonds. "I thought I was done for..."









*OOC:*


Thuvian, after gathering all of the thugs gear you end up with: 

Masterwork Longsword, Dagger x4, Masterwork Studded Leather Armor, Masterwork Light Wooden Shield, Short Sword x3, Leather Armor x3, Buckler x2, 4 CLW potions, Oil of Magic Weapon, 229 gp


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 13, 2012)

"Hmm, not the cheapest of guards, but not the most expensive either, if their gear is able to tell us much of a tale. I can use one of the healing potions; the rest is better used by the rest of you."


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


If you don't mind I'm going to go ahead and assume that you are taking the recovered operative back to the embassy, and reopen recruitment.  Just to be certain, can I get a roll call?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thuvian still present and accounted for.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 20, 2012)

*Ioseph (human cleric 2)*

OOC: After a bad week I'm ready.

"Let's go then. I'm sure Davian will be pleased to see us." the cleric says as he wipes the blood from his warhammer's head.


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


OK so down to two.







Upon returning to the embassy, operative in tow, Damian meets you at the door.

"Excellent!" he says, seeing you approach.  "During the time you have been gone, I translated that missive of yours. Here is the translated copy.  It seems your numbers have dwindled however..."

He hands you a folded piece of parchment.  "Now, I must excuse myself, It would be best for us not to be seen together."

He says, as he turns and walks back through the door, the operative that you rescued in tow.

"Best of luck!" he calls back, before disappearing around the corner.


Upon closer inspection, the note gives the location of the drop as being dock 42 in The Gulls, and a time of tomorrow night, sundown.









*OOC:*


Let's open recruitment back up in the Dunn Wright.  You guys can do it personally, or we can send a messenger to do it, up to you.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


You don't want Thuvian doing it; he'll scare people away, not draw them in.


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


OK.  What I'm going to do is officially wrap this part up.  You guys can go back to the Dunn Wright and RP, and i will recruit for part 2.








Encounter XP: 161 each
Encounter GP: 240 gp each (you can "buy out" any items you want, this is just the raw GP value)

Playing time: 84 days


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for trying. Maybe we can get a few players together here soon and try again. I'll keep Ioseph open for Part 2.

*Numbers:*

Starting XP: 1,574
Encounter XP: 161
Time XP: 924 (84days @ 11xp/day)
Total XP gained: 1,085
New XP total: 2,659

Encounter GP: 240
Time GP: 924 (84 days @ 11gp/day)
Total gp gained: 1,164

Who gets to check my math? 

HM


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hmm, Thuvian may have gained a level, as he gets the same time xp and gp as Ioseph. I'll have to double check the math later tonight for him.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 26, 2012)

TF, if you'll detail the XP and Treasure stuff in your first post so I don't have to go digging through the thread for it, I can get the numbers looked at and (hopefully) approved.


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 26, 2012)

yup!  right on it!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 27, 2012)

And done! (*APPROVED*) That was the easiest adventure I've ever reviewed, I think!


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 27, 2012)

After seeing that the man is safely returned to his boss, Thuvian excuses himself for some quick personal matters that he needed to do while the note was deciphered.


----------

